Ask HN: Is Slack down? - anotherarray
======
jitbit
yes.

PS. good hack to confirm if something is down - is to perform a quick Twitter
search on "xxx down" :)

------
tonylxc
yes (kindly from Los Gatos).

One of my team member just wished a slack-free day, and it has come true!

